# Tool Handle With A "Twist"



## MrPukaShell (Dec 30, 2010)

Jimmy Clewes came to the woodturning club last year and showed us how to do a spindle piece with a twist on the lathe only using regular tools.  I made one just to see if I could.  Turned out really neat as I used a piece of Birds Eye Maple.  Had not idea what I was going to do with it.  During the summer I went to one of the San Diego Woodturners Mini Symposium and there was a guy selling tool handles with a keyless drill chuck on the end.  Now I had an idea.  I ordered one from CS as it already cam threaded.  Drilled a hole in the end and epoxied it in place.  I am totally happy with the way it turned out.  I like to do little hollow forms from time to time and use sharpened allen wrenches to get inside the tight places.  Can use it to hold drill bits for making depth holes.  I can also use my 3/8 finish bowl gouge.  I do believe this is going to be a very handy handle in the shop.  Comments welcome.


----------



## tommyd (Dec 30, 2010)

Nicely done that looks like it would be real handy. Good job.
Would like to see close up of the keyless chuck


----------



## Bellsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Excellent work on the handle. It will last you for years to come and remind you of the finer things in turning. Well done on the Jimmy Clewes lesson as well. I think he is coming to our guild in 2011 as well. I will have to remember to ask about this if he does not have it as a project.

Dave


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Great idea.  Fine turning project.  Thanks for sharing.
Charles


----------



## David Keller (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.  I had not seen the drill chuck on a handle idea, but I've recently taken an interest in miniature hollow forms, so this will be one of my next projects.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Dec 30, 2010)

The chuck is from Craft Supplies, fall/winter catalog page 50.  It is called a "Keyless Handy Chuck.  Here are the markings on the chuck: 0-10 LFA 0-3/8.  I can tell you it was a lot of fun and easier than one would think.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice work on that handle.  Interesting with the twist.


----------



## athenstrestle (Oct 13, 2011)

That handle is really cool!  Is it hard to do?  Does anyone know of a reference to the technique?  Thanks for showing us.


----------



## juteck (Oct 13, 2011)

Great idea on a tool handle, and you just can't beat a nice piece of birdseye maple to show it off!  you'll find plenty of uses for the chuck as well - drilling depth holes in bowl blanks to holding various home made tools like round skews, 3-point pyramid tools, even small hollowing tools.  You will enjoy the versatility of this tool, I'm sure!

I enjoy making my own handles also, and really enjoy multi-center turnings. I'm behind, in fact, in making a couple of handles for some unhandled tools I haven't used yet, and just might try one of these spirals.  I've only done oval handles so far using two centers at each end of the spindle.  Does yours have three faces, or four?  It looks like 4 with a 90-deg twist on each?


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a great tool handle, I also like the lumber, nice piece of Birds Eye.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Oct 13, 2011)

It is four sided twist.  You can do three also.  I will see if I can write or draw something up in a bit.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome handle.  Looks great.


----------

